

How to Freelance and Travel the World - localhost3000
http://lingboli.com/how-to/how-to-freelance-and-travel-the-world-part-1/

======
jwblackwell
Good article. I semi expected a list of tools to work remotely but instead got
some really useful advice. I've freelanced for about two years and it's still
easy to fall into traps regarding rates and aims.

